#ubuntu-java 2005-08-04
<marcin> !seen jbailey
<marcin> ,seen bailey
#ubuntu-java 2005-08-05
<dustin_> hello is anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-31
<JavaPoet> wow, active channel
<JavaPoet> how's it going people
<JavaPoet> wow, am I the only one who uses java on ubuntu?
<JavaPoet> I know its not open source yet, but coding java on Ubuntu is WAY better than windows
<doko> JavaPoet: the channel is mostly silent, just stay there and don't expect answers immediately. It may take 24 hours ...
<JavaPoet> lol ok
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-02
<morphycs> any one used NASA Maestro?
<morphycs> i installed NASA Maestro, its written in java but when running it, it give error "cannot open object file" and list a many classes????
<mazl> hi, habe gestern zum ersten mal ubuntu installiert. muss java und eclipse benutzen, hat jemand erfahrung mit der installation?
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-03
<brun1> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-06
<futzilogik> how do I circumvent the exception "Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit"?
<futzilogik> ok, the problem is gone after installing libgcj7-awt
<futzilogik> why does classpath.deb not depend on libgcj7-awt? obviously, AWT/Swing applications do not run without AWT peer classes. since classpath provides AWT / Swing, there is an unmet runtime dependency. or do I misunderstand something here?
<doko> you do not need to install the classpath.deb at all
<futzilogik> ok. why is that? classpath says it implements java.awt.* and javax.swing.*. so why don't I need it to run AWT/Swing programs?
<doko> libgcj includes a copy of classpath.
<doko> if classpath needs libgcj7-awt, it needs to depend on it
<futzilogik> obviously, I was not using classpath then but libgcj7 or whatever
<futzilogik> why is there a classpath.deb then?
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-30
<leonel> hello :  are there any plans for Ubuntu  with   icedtea ?  http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-marketing-list/2007-July/msg00067.html
<man-di> leonel: we are working on it
<jamesstansell> are the plans being tracked anywhere, for upcoming changes of java on ubuntu?
<man-di> we are doing them in Debian and then file sync/merge bugs
<man-di> there is not much more tracking then in Debian BTS
<leonel> man-di: no ubuntu specific ..  ok  thank you
<man-di> leonel: no, why should it?
<leonel> never mind
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-31
<spartako> hi
<man-di> hello
<spartako> hi man-di
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-01
<dom> hi all
<dom> anyone have experience w/ java midi?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-02
<spartako> hi
<q_a_z_steve> help?
<man-di_> q_a_z_steve: without knowing what your problem is: impossible
<q_a_z_steve> http://rifers.org/paste/show/5177
<q_a_z_steve> my d1.updateNumber 's are not initialized, can you help with that?
<q_a_z_steve> because it never actually runs the method
<man-di_> thats out of the scope of this channel, please ask on ##java
<q_a_z_steve> http://rifers.org/paste/show/5178
<nafik> hi
<man-di_> hello
<nafik> i've problem with java
<nafik> i am working in IDE netbeans 5.5.1
<nafik> I added jTree into Design form
<nafik> and i want some action when i click on a node
<nafik> so i write this code:
<nafik>         jTree1 = new javax.swing.JTree(tree);
<nafik>         jTree1.getSelectionModel().setSelectionMode
<nafik>         (TreeSelectionModel.SINGLE_TREE_SELECTION);
<nafik>         jTree1.addTreeSelectionListener(this);
<nafik> but there is error:         jTree1 = new javax.swing.JTree(tree);
<nafik>         jTree1.getSelectionModel().setSelectionMode
<nafik>         (TreeSelectionModel.SINGLE_TREE_SELECTION);
<nafik>         jTree1.addTreeSelectionListener(this);
<nafik> bad paste, this error: /home/nafik/valhala/src/valhala/gui.java:56: addTreeSelectionListener(javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener) in javax.swing.JTree cannot be applied to (valhala.gui)
<nafik> i don't know, why i can't use listener on jTree1
<vil> nafik, pls try asking on ##java
<vil> this channel is about java packages in ubuntu
<nafik> vil, i tried to join this channel, but my irc client wrote me " ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel"
<man-di_> nafik: then identify yourself
<nafik> i am using ubuntu... but i understand, that my issue isn't about java packages
<vil> nafik, this might be a good place to look for help with irc identification
<vil> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<nafik> thank you, i will look there
<vil> welcome
<ioanbsu> is here any who've wrote application to send sms from pc to mobile phone using smsc?
<man-di_> in fact I did
<man-di_> but thats out of the scope of this channel I think
<ioanbsu> cool.
<ioanbsu> can U help me?
<ioanbsu> is it?
<man-di_> this channel is about problems and packaging about java packages in Ubuntu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:vil] : Ubuntu Java packaging matters. For Java coding questions please visit ##java
<leonel> hello :  is there  a how to  to make http://langel.wordpress.com/2007/07/31/icedtea-12-fonts-and-graphics/  in    ubuntu ?
<anklav> hello. where i can find maven package for ubuntu?
<man-di_> leonel: wait for doko to upload icedtea
<man-di_> anklav: its not completely packaged yet
<man-di_> anklav: we are working on it
<man-di_> anklav: most of its dependencies are done
<leonel> man-di_: that's for  gutsy ?
<man-di_> leonel: yes
<man-di_> hopefully
<leonel> G R E A T ! !
<man-di_> we will see
<leonel> so .. gutsy with  icedtea  for release   Y ES !  
<leonel> \o/  whoo hoo !
<man-di_> leonel: if we find the time to finishe icedtea packaging in time
<leonel> man-di_: if there's any thing I can test  or check   let me know 
<man-di_> not yet
<man-di_> leonel: you can build icedtea fresh from mercurial and report bugs
<leonel> I'll dive into  and  see
<anklav> nice :) thank you
<fallot> does somebody knows how to use system commands on linux? EX: get users info and execute a mkdir with it or chmod ???
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-04
<jonathan8di> What is the name of Ubuntu's text editor?
<AfC> jonathan8di: do you mean "what is a good text editor I can use on a Linux system and what Ubuntu package do I need to install to get it?" Or do you mean "what is GNOME's standard GUI text editor?"
<jonathan8di> Both
<jonathan8di> I think Ubuntu uses gedit
<jonathan8di> And actually, I'm looking for something similar to it but for windows
<jonathan8di> By similar, I mean, lightweight and can do syntax highlighting for html, javascript
<jonathan8di> Code completion would be cool too
<jonathan8di> I'm tired of using notepad when I'm in windows, and I don't like WYSIWYG editors
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-28
<martin1> first session ...need help... someone?
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-31
<persia> Meeting starting in 5 minutes.  Due to a room reservation conflict, we'll hold the meeting here this week.
<persia> OK.  Let's get the meeting started.
<persia> Who's here for the meeting?
<Koon> o/
<persia> Anyone else?
<Koon> hm.
<persia> robilad?  slytherin?
<persia> Hmm.  Koon: I'll pass to you, as your agenda item matches your roadmap report fairly well, and none of the other roadmap reps are here.
<Koon> I've worked on the maven2 JPP patchset described by Deepak last week
<Koon> I've i nmy PPA a maven2 patched with that patchset, ready for more testing
<Koon> basically the code is patched so you can call the special -D options that it defines
<Koon> but apart from that nothing is done : it doesn't create the files and directories required by mvn-jpp
<Koon> and of course we are missing the basic pom files or basic project to test
<persia> Does it provide two binaries from the source, or is it just a variance to maven?
<Koon> no, it's a single binary. To enable the -jpp features you have to pass special -D options
<Koon> let me retrieve them
<Koon> -Dmaven2.offline.mode -Dmaven2.ignore.versions -Dmaven2.usejppjars
<Koon> so running my mvn should be equivalent to the classic mvn
<Koon> to do mvn-jpp you need to call "mvn -Dmaven2.offline.mode -Dmaven2.ignore.versions -Dmaven2.usejppjars"
<Koon> it will probably fail horribly because you are missing the required system locations, like /etc/maven/maven2-depmap.xml
<Koon> so now it needs testing and more time investment to make it real, the thing in my PPA is just a proof of concept of integrating the JPP patchset
<Koon> unfortunately at this point I cannot commit much more time in this
<Koon> so anyone willing to pick this up from here will have my help and support
<Koon> that's about it on the mvn-jpp side :)
<persia> Anyone about planning to use mvn-jpp, who has time to look?
<Koon> what needs to be done for testing is : setup a system with the required file locations and artifically-added POMs and depmaps, create a helloworld maven-based project and try to make it a real debian package
<Koon> so we are more talking about someone with basic maven knowledge
<persia> Koon: I'm guessing that the light response is in part due to the low meeting attendance today.  Would you mind summarising the current state and need for testers in a mailing list post?
<Koon> the goal being to build that project without downloading any files from Maven repositories, just using already-present-in-the-system files
<Koon> sure, which ML do you think is more appropriate ?
<persia> Probably start with ubuntu-java, I'd say.
<Koon> will do.
<persia> OK.  Does anyone else have any business for the meeting?
<persia> Well then, meeting adjourned.  I've made doubly sure to reserve #ubuntu-meeting for next week.  See you then.
<Koon> ok
<mads-> How do I launch the JAVA control panel in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with swt-gtk build failures: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swt-gtk/3.4-1
<AnAnt> default-jdk depend on openjdk not gcj ?
<AnAnt> Why does default-jdk depend on openjdk for i386 & *64 archs yet depends on gcj for ppc ?
<AnAnt> Regarding the swt-gtk build failure (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16468843/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.swt-gtk_3.4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz), it seems that the problem is actually with openjdk-6-jdk that it doesn't depend on libxt-dev
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-02
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Regarding the swt-gtk build failure (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16468843/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.swt-gtk_3.4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz), it seems that the problem is actually with openjdk-6-jdk that it doesn't depend on libxt-dev
<AnAnt> can someone confirm this ?
<dpreacher> hello, anyone knows which IRC room to ask JRE related problems in?
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<AnAnt> Regarding the swt-gtk build failure (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16468843/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.swt-gtk_3.4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz), it seems that the problem is actually with openjdk-6-jdk that it doesn't depend on libxt-dev, can someone confirm this ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-27
<kingwrcy> any one here ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-30
<radone> int rndNum = rnd.nextInt(steps + 1);
<radone> double shift = config.getAlellesStep()[index] * rndNum;
<radone> where debugger shows that rndNum=6, config.getAlellesStep()[index] = 0.1
<radone> could anyone explain me why the result is 0.6000000000000001 ?
<radone> :-)
<radone> unforunately, this is reality, jdk 1.6
<jaganadh> I just built an extension tried to run it it shows the error can any body tell what it means com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException
<jaganadh> can any body help
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-31
<mac_v> Hi all... why hasnt vuze been upgraded to version 4?
<mac_v> nevermind... i got an answer in the -motu
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-02
<anfaenger> hi Leute
<anfaenger> JAVA JAVA und JAVA
<anfaenger>  http://nopaste.com/p/asBsucaLc
<anfaenger> könnt ihr mir helfen?
<anfaenger> ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da zu tun hab
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-04
<SimonSayez> hello
<SimonSayez> anyone here ?
<nkh> hello there
<nkh> i have problem with running your-freedom...
<nkh> let me paste the error
<nkh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473298/
<nkh> this is the error
<nkh> (i don't know if i should ask it here or some where else ! it's just a java software , using Lucid)
<nkh> ...
<nkh> can any body help  ? :-"
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-05
<nkh> Hello there
<nkh> i'm getting an error set while running freedom (your-freedom proxy )
<nkh> java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name de.resolution.emsc.lang.Strings, locale fa
<nkh> ...
<nkh> any body knows the reasoon ?!
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-06
<nkh> java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name de.resolution.emsc.lang.Strings, locale fa
<nkh> hello , does any one knows reason of this error ?
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name de.resolution.emsc.lang.Strings, locale fa
<nkh> i get it when i'm trying to run a java program named freedom
<nkh> it's a proxy
<nkh> no body could solve it in our channel , plz think on it if u can
<nkh> tnx
<nkh> #ubuntu-ir
#ubuntu-java 2011-08-05
<ssk_the_gr8> hey
<ssk_the_gr8> i wanna know abt ibm java
#ubuntu-java 2011-08-07
<tuxo> hello
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-31
<Dzeg_-> hi out there! i got a question how can i check a imputDialog was filled; if this is not filled show the imputDialog again; sorry for my bad english
#ubuntu-java 2014-07-28
<Shu666> hi
<Shu666> i have a small question regarding bluej
<Shu666> is there any1 who can help me with that
#ubuntu-java 2014-08-01
<ajnr> Hi , I am facing a font issue in jar file. It works on eclipse environment but after creating the jar file it wont work on it. How to solve .Please help me out http://pastebin.com/LtynePtB
